# I'll send you farewell to the sky my dear Late.



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

I hoped I would be 40 sitting home in the evening and they would call me and I would know you had lived long and happy life. 

Instead I am 20 and you were just 9. 

My dear, dear friend. You taught me everything and all. You were my one and only Horse of a Lifetime. 

Darling Late this is my final farewell to you. You were loved from the bottom of our hearts. You were stronger than you seemed, wiser than you belived and smarter than you thought. I hope you knew that...I hope you did.

Lateks 12.03.2003-24.07.2012


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He will be missed.. what a gorgeous Late love. They are lucky to have him over the rainbow bridge and he was lucky to have you as his owner <3

May he rest in peace.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh :/ I remember doing a photo edit for this horse nearly 2 years ago now. RIP <3


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My deepest condolences on the loss of your beloved Late. He was lovely.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Big hugs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss...  but remember its 

not "goodbye"  its "ill see you later"


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

casey i was just about to say that...
never say goodbye....just see you when i see you....

im so sorry for your loss

RIP Late


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sometimes when I think of that saying it helps cope with it


----------

